

Show HN: A Facebook app I made that maps your friends' locations. - samjohn
http://apps.facebook.com/friends_mapper/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've largely given up caring, but there will be people who notice ...

    
    
      > app I made that maps your friend's locations.
    

This implies that your users only have one friend each, which might be true
for some, but is unlikely for poeple who use Facebook, given the implicit
defintiion of "Friend."

It's irrelevant, but I thought you might like to know.

And I haven't logged in becuase I don't use Facebook, so I guess I don't have
any friends ...

~~~
samjohn
Fixed! Good catch.

------
mikerhoads
I'd love to check this out, it sounds kind of cool but I never authorize apps
that request " __may post status messages, notes, photos, and videos to my
Wall" It is just to vague for my tastes.

Can you tell me when exactly the app would be posting things to my wall? Is
there a way to opt out of that bit?

~~~
samjohn
Hey,

That permission is there because I have a share button- if you click it a
popup will open where you can choose to post the app to your wall.

You have a point though- I will see if I can split the permissions such that I
only request wall posts after you choose the share option.

EDIT: fixed, I took out the wall publishing permissions and the share button
still works. Enjoy!

~~~
mikerhoads
Cool, thanks for the clarification. I checked it out and its pretty cool, It
looks pretty complete as far as my friends list goes and definitely accurate.

The one suggestion I'd make is to see what you can do as far as adding more to
the location markers. Ideally, something that IDs my friends without requiring
me to click would be best. Maybe incorporating tiny profile images, or names
(maybe truncated). I know it could get crowded pretty quickly so it would be
something to experiment with for sure.

~~~
samjohn
Hmm, I just switched from click to mouseover- I'm not sure if it's better or
not. It makes it jump around a bit. I'll leave it up and let me know what you
think.

(p.s. thanks for the feedback!)

~~~
mikerhoads
Yeah, the jumping is definitely jarring.

Are you able to reserve a space outside of the map that is dedicated to
displaying friend thumbnails? You could update that section with new
thumbnails when the mouse hovers over one of the nav markers. It would prevent
the pop up/map position adjustment from being necessary.

